# Set up for tagless shirts



## newguy (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok I have got a few quotes from a few different printers. And I have one question: One company tells me they can screen tags inside my shirts but it will double my price because of set-up and printing.Meaning basically double the original price. Is this usually the case. Or is there a better way to go about this.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

How many colors/locations are you having each shirt printed with (besides the tags)?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Ok I have got a few quotes from a few different printers. And I have one question: One company tells me they can screen tags inside my shirts but it will double my price because of set-up and printing.Meaning basically double the original price. Is this usually the case. Or is there a better way to go about this.


There are a few ways to do it. 

You can have woven labels made and sewn into the shirt. The labels will cost a few cents each and the sewing/relabeling will cost a few cents each. It will probably add around .50-$1.00 per shirt for the labels and relabeling.

You can have shirts with tearaway tags like the Alstyle 1701 t-shirt. A screen printer can screen print your company info in the neckline label. But I don't think it would double the whole job cost. It would just add one additional color (assuming you're doing a simple one color label). You might need to shop around to find one that has better pricing on that type of screened label.


----------



## chowzer2 (Dec 28, 2006)

newguy said:


> Ok I have got a few quotes from a few different printers. And I have one question: One company tells me they can screen tags inside my shirts but it will double my price because of set-up and printing.Meaning basically double the original price. Is this usually the case. Or is there a better way to go about this.


Yeah Ive been wondering is it cheaper to screen print your tag on or get tags made and then retag shirts?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

chowzer2 said:


> Yeah Ive been wondering is it cheaper to screen print your tag on or get tags made and then retag shirts?


Check out this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t4559.html


----------



## newguy (Dec 2, 2006)

Jasonda I don't have my quote in front of me but I think it was for a two color shirt with 1 color tag. Sounds very high!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

It sounds high to me too - it seems like the one color tag should be cheaper than the two color main print.

Maybe someone who knows more about screenprinting pricing will chime in later. 

If I were you, I would shop around a little.. can't hurt!


----------



## chowzer2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Check out this thread:
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t4559.html


 
thanks jasonda. ill read up on it... it goes on forever! lol


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

the printer should be charging you a price for a one color print for the tags, the only other price that is a factor would be screen charges and film output charges, depending on your relationship with the printer, you could ask him to put all the sizes on the same screen, and charge you a small amount for moving the screen. some printers will charge you a screen charge for each tag size(this should be initial set up cost only) while some printers are shady and will try and charge you for just turning the shirt inside out. i would ask other printers in your area for a quote


----------



## newguy (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank's for all the Help!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

newguy said:


> One company tells me they can screen tags inside my shirts but it will double my price because of set-up and printing.Meaning basically double the original price.


Sounds dubious. It certainly increases their labour and materials costs, but that still sounds high.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Do screen printers generally have to do a new setup (same as they would for changing from front to back) when printing neck labels, or can the shirt be posiitoned so that one screen can cover the front of the shirt AND the neck? If it could be set up in the latter fashion, that should barely cost any extra at all - a little ink and maybe a little extra time to position the shirt differently.


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

screenprinters have to do a setup for neck tags, there is no way to get a consistent print the way you suggested doing it, also most tag graphics wouldnt fit in the space that way


----------

